# New words for new users



## cack1229 (Aug 7, 2003)

I am a MAC newbie and just want to know what the term "beta" means.  I am reading the newest issue of Macworld and the term comes up fairly often.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

beta refers to the stage of development of  a piece of software.  It is usually almost finished and being tested either privately or openly.  Such as iChat A/V is a download open to the public but still beta, Safari was also a beta software but went gold or was finished.  Alpha is another term you may come across which is a not quite as far along as beta would be.

http://www.aspyr.com/popup.php?p_query=game_status&p_faux=1060309756853  this page on Aspyr's site show the different levels in respect to games


----------



## Arden (Aug 7, 2003)

Programs in the beta stage usually have bugs that the developer has not worked out yet, but it is still usable.  It's like if you had a car that was in the beta stage, you could still drive it, but the wipers might not work, or the blinkers might spontaneously change, or the airbags might go off at random.  These are issues you'd want worked out before the car was considered a finished product; same with beta software.

Any other questions?


----------



## adambyte (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah, and actually, the term "beta" is not just for Macs... it refers to software development on any operating system.


----------



## Arden (Aug 9, 2003)

So, cack, are you a Mac newbie as in a switcher, or a Mac newbie who's new to computers in general?


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 15, 2003)

where did he/she go?


----------



## Randman (Aug 15, 2003)

Maybe he was a beta member and expired.  Or waiting for gold status.


----------



## adambyte (Aug 15, 2003)

Maybe he's vaporware. he was just a figment of our collective imagination.


----------



## Arden (Aug 15, 2003)

Maybe the Lovesan worm ate him.


----------



## chevy (Aug 16, 2003)

Was he the "Bill" ?

And he never heard about a beta... I start to understand !


----------



## Ricky (Aug 16, 2003)

I think it was a visitor from a distant galaxy and he thought we were the representation of the planet's intelligence.

Good going, guys.  You scared him off.


----------



## JetwingX (Aug 16, 2003)

at least we sounded smart (i hope)


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Or, he got his answer and left.  No need to come back, right?


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 17, 2003)

so he was just using us?


----------



## cack1229 (Oct 30, 2003)

I am sorry I left so quickly...thanks so much for the information.  As to the question of whether I am a newbie or a switcher...I am a switcher!!  And darn glad about it.  Oh, and be the way, I am a "she".


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 30, 2003)

so she was using us


----------



## cack1229 (Oct 30, 2003)

yes, but only in the best way


----------



## nb3004 (Oct 30, 2003)

lol


----------



## cack1229 (Oct 30, 2003)

Again I am going to show my ignorance...can anyone tell me where I can find a cool avatar to represent me and once it is found how do I use it?


----------



## Arden (Oct 31, 2003)

To use an avatar, click User CP at the top of any forum page and click on the Avatar option.  It should be self-explanatory from there.

I will make an avatar for you if you like.  The advantage of this, as you may be able to see, is that you will get exactly what you want and it will be the proper size with no energy on your part.  I made the avatars for Unix X11, Krevinek, and of course myself, and I'd be happy to do it for you.

Send me a private message if you'd like me to make you an avatar.


----------

